# Birthday expectations



## EDCIJB (May 10, 2012)

I just had a birthday and was wondering what do most guys expect from their wives on this day. We did have a small get together for cake and ice cream the day before with family. I did not even get a card from her or even her telling me a "Happy Birthday!" until i got home. A little disappointed but not really suprised.


----------



## uncool (Dec 12, 2010)

are you really that sensitive ?
If your sex life is still normal then who cares


----------



## EDCIJB (May 10, 2012)

sex life aint normal, once a month if lucky


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

What did you do for her birthday.
How is your marriage interaction?


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Everyone should get something nice in the birthday! I don't mean a grand gesture, a card, a kiss and some attention maybe?
I don't think your being sensitive. Your wife is being mean!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EDCIJB (May 10, 2012)

For her birthday she got a card and a simple gift from me.I also got a gift for her that our little boy could give her. The night before I took her to a nice Japanese restaurant.


----------



## Zig (Oct 6, 2012)

EDCIJB said:


> sex life aint normal, once a month if lucky


You have much bigger problems than birthday cards.


----------



## EDCIJB (May 10, 2012)

tell me about it, all you have to do is read some of my threads on this website


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

At least she remembered and the fact is that you did have an acknowledgement the night before

I too would be more worried about your sex life


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

I'd be sad too. I like to make a big fuss of my husband on his birthday with breakfast in bed, presents and cards from our daughters and then his favourite meal and presents from me that night. Sex, obviously.

Sometimes we celebrate his birthday on the weekend nearest the day, although if we do that then I still try to make the actual day special too.

Sounds like you've got a few problems going on. It's makes it worse around birthdays I think.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

A persons BD is the most important day of the year IMHO. Even when my marriage was coming to an end I still made a fuss for ex's BD. It is the day you celebrate life, it should be a happy day.

I'm sorry your life is not so happy.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I expect to get one day closer to a dirt nap. You will get older whether you celebrate or not. Frustration is expecting "A" but getting "B". I just expect "B" and bypass the frustration.


----------



## uncool (Dec 12, 2010)

I suppose I didn't think it was a big deal because I don't get anything from my wife for my birthday either. I think that our if our wives got us stuff for our birthdays it would show us that they're still in love with us. Therefore if they don't give a rat's a$$ on our birthdays... it could be that they are trying to tell us our marriages are broken.
So if you have marriage problems to where your wife isn't really in love with you that much.. .then this shouldn't be a surprise right? This should just be writing on the wall that you need to fix your marriage. Pm me.


----------

